# Ip-String in byte[]-Array umwandeln?



## OldSchool (8. Nov 2004)

Hi @ all!

Hab folgendes Problem:
Hab einen String request mit einer IP drinnen (z.B.: 168.100.192.1). Damit die Methode InetAddress.getByAddress(byte []) den Hostname findet, will ich jetzt den String in ein byte[] umwandeln. Ich bekomme aber immer eine NumberformatException.

Noch eine Frage: Hab in der Api nicht kapiert, ob jetzt InetAddress.getByAddress(byte []) ein Ip-Adresse mit den Punkten drin erwartet oder nicht. Hab angenommen nicht, ansonsten würds mit request.getBytes() funktionieren oder?



```
String[] ipTokens = request.split("\\.");
       byte[] ip = new byte[ipTokens.length];
       
       for(int i = 0; i < ip.length; i++) {
         byte partIp = Byte.parseByte(ipTokens[i]); // NUMBERFORMATEXCEPTION
         ip[i] = partIp;
       }
       
       address = InetAddress.getByAddress(ip);
```


----------



## thE_29 (8. Nov 2004)

was stehtn bei der exception?

und er wills ohne punkte


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Nov 2004)

hast du vielleicht was in der api übersehen?

	getByName(String host)
          Determines the IP address of a host, given the host's name.


----------



## OldSchool (8. Nov 2004)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hast du vielleicht was in der api übersehen?
> 
> getByName(String host)
> Determines the IP address of a host, given the host's name.




Ja thx, haben wir heute in der LV besprochen. Da kannst ip oder den hostname reingeben.


----------

